# Cheyenne bathroom light fitment - removal?



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We have a 52-reg Cheyenne 635 - in the bathroom there are 2 ceiling lights, both small domes surrounded by a silver ring mounted on a wood panel.

Does anyone know how to remove the light covers (they're our last 12v incandescent bulbs, I'd like to switch to LEDs)? I can't see any obvious way to remove them and am bothered that my usual method (brute force and ignorance!) might damage the fitment.

Thanks.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

In case anyone else is wondering, I emailed Autotrail and got the following (very prompt) response:

_
"Hi,

I believe the surround should simply pull off, behind here you should find the screws. Like you say you will probably have to use brute force.

Regards

Steve Moverley
Development Manager"_


----------



## andybus (Jan 10, 2009)

You must have the same fitments as in my 55 Tracker, the outer cover on mine did just slip off, no brute force needed. you may need a couple of thin bladed screwdrivers just to gently start the removal.
Hope this helps.


----------

